# Can anyone tell me where this is from. It's For Trade or Sale



## botlguy (Aug 20, 2015)

See next post.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe that didn't work. I tried to copy and paste from a word document. Pictures attached. Need to know where the RINEHART BEVERAGES ArtDeco soda is from Anyone know anything about the little VANLINE'S bottle that looks like an ink? Is it an ink or perhaps something else? It's going into the collection, it's 1 5/8" tall X 1 1/2 X 1 1/4.


----------



## Dean (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello Jim,After I researched the company I found that they had a bottler in Spokane, WA. which is the closest location to you.  Their headquarters is in La Crosse, WIS.  Maybe this will give you a general idea.  Dean


----------



## botlguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you Dean. I will look at my Washington state soda bottle book and see if I can find the connection. BTW, the bottles involved in our trade were mailed today. Sorry for the delay, but I warned you. I'm afraid I'm a WORLD CLASS procrastinator. Actually it's because I live in the woods out of town and go into town as infrequently as possible. I hate the congestion that 1300+ population causes.  [8D]  [] I would sincerely enjoy having a bottle(s) with my name embossed. The closest I've come is a soda bottle from Hanford, Cal. with J.S. on it. P.S. I almost LOVE this / these forum(s)                     Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 21, 2015)

Vanline's is a perfume. https://www.etsy.com/list...anlines-perfume-bottle


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 21, 2015)

This should give you an idea, the full document is a lot to read. http://courts.mrsc.org/mc...21wn2d/021wn2d0328.htm"Schuler and Inman owned a two-story building in Spokane, in which they carried on a business of bottling and distributing soft drinks. On the first floor, there were heavy, special machinery, the office, storage room, and loading facilities, and on the second, eight living apartments. In 1937, they leased the building to John L. Rinehart and wife, giving them, first, a two-year, and, later, a three-year term. The Rineharts carried on the business under the name of "Rinehart Beverages." The second lease stipulated a rental of two hundred fifty dollars per month, but, by oral arrangement, the actual rental paid was two hundred dollars monthly. The expiration date of that lease, and this is a fact of great importance, was December 31, 1941. After that date, the Rineharts held under a month to month tenancy."


----------



## botlguy (Aug 23, 2015)

I am seeing the Spokane, Washington (30 miles West) connection with this bottle after reviewing my book on Washington state soda bottling. The bottle is for trade / sale but I have something working. Thank you all for your input.                Jim


----------



## Taryn (Aug 13, 2020)

cowseatmaize said:


> This should give you an idea, the full document is a lot to read. http://courts.mrsc.org/mc...21wn2d/021wn2d0328.htm"Schuler and Inman owned a two-story building in Spokane, in which they carried on a business of bottling and distributing soft drinks. On the first floor, there were heavy, special machinery, the office, storage room, and loading facilities, and on the second, eight living apartments. In 1937, they leased the building to John L. Rinehart and wife, giving them, first, a two-year, and, later, a three-year term. The Rineharts carried on the business under the name of "Rinehart Beverages." The second lease stipulated a rental of two hundred fifty dollars per month, but, by oral arrangement, the actual rental paid was two hundred dollars monthly. The expiration date of that lease, and this is a fact of great importance, was December 31, 1941. After that date, the Rineharts held under a month to month tenancy."


So interested in this.  John L Rinehart was my great grandfather then my grandfather took over the lease after John died.  My mom as a little girl lived up stairs. Looking for a bottle from there.  Or any other info you might have.


----------



## Taryn (Aug 13, 2020)

botlguy said:


> Maybe that didn't work. I tried to copy and paste from a word document. Pictures attached. Need to know where the RINEHART BEVERAGES ArtDeco soda is from Anyone know anything about the little VANLINE'S bottle that looks like an ink? Is it an ink or perhaps something else? It's going into the collection, it's 1 5/8" tall X 1 1/2 X 1 1/4.


Do you still have the Rinehart bottle?  If so, will you sell?  Rinehart was my grandfather


----------



## Robert S. (Jul 20, 2021)

Are you still looking for this bottle.


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 23, 2021)

botlguy said:


> Maybe that didn't work. I tried to copy and paste from a word document. Pictures attached. Need to know where the RINEHART BEVERAGES ArtDeco soda is from Anyone know anything about the little VANLINE'S bottle that looks like an ink? Is it an ink or perhaps something else? It's going into the collection, it's 1 5/8" tall X 1 1/2 X 1 1/4.



No it's not a ink bottle vasiline bottles had a vary large opening only in jars. You can't get vaseoline out of that small opening!


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 23, 2021)

The soda bottle looks to be a 40's bottle with vary nice embossing!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 23, 2021)

The Original Poster has not been in here for 2 years, So not sure he'll be reading any of these responses or replies anytime soon?


----------

